# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  رسالة الى خائنة

## أحلى الأقدار

_
_   __


  معن أبوطبنجة      
29-11-2009

عمانْ 

لم أعد كما كنت  لديكِ

     لم أعد حبيبك  التي كان

     بؤبؤين دامعين في  مقلتيكِ

     في لحضة اشتقت  اليكِ

     اعتذرتِ لي وقلتِ  بكل براءة

     أن صديقاتكِ في  الغرفة ِ

     قد أتوا الليلة  اليكِ

     تقولينها والرجفة  تزلزلُ

     كلماتكِ المتساقطة فوق شفتيكِ

     لا تكذبي فقد  رؤوك الرفاق معه

     تقفين أمامه  ممسكاً بمرفقيكِ

     لا تكذبي قولي ما  لديكِ

     لا تقولي لي  أحبكُ أنتَ

     قولي بأني لم أعد  ذلك الطفل

الذي كان يرتمي بين ساعديكِ

     لا تخفي عني ما  هو بادِ

     بادِ بوضوح بين عينيكِ

     لا تكذبي فكل شيء  يفضحكُ

     وتلك القلوب  المرسومة في راحتيكِ

     وعطره الذي يفوح  من ملابسكِ

     وتلك القبلات  المرسومة فوق خديكِ

     أتقولي له  أحبُكَ؟ كما قلت ِلي؟

     وتنسجي له نفس  الأحلام فوق الغيوم؟

     كما نسجتيها لي   بسنارتيكِ

     أتقبّلي صورته  قبل أن تنامي

     وتضميها كالأطفال  الى نهديكِ

     لا تعتذري ولا  تتأسفي فأن

     النذالة قد كتبت  على وجنتيكِ

     لستُ أسفاً على  خائنة مثلكُ

     فقد كنت فراشة في  حقلكِ

     وقتلتني كبعوضة  حطت على كتفيكِ

     على نفس المقعد  تجلسي اني اراكِ

     ونفس اليدين التي  أمسكتهما ..

يديكِ ..

     سينتهي أمره يوما  وحينما ينتهي

     سيشتاق لحظة اليكِ

     اعتذري له وقولي  بكل براءة

ان صديقاتكِ في الغرفة ِ

     قد أتوا الليلة  اليكِ_

_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كلمات  روووووعه
 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49): 
 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49): 
 :SnipeR (49):

----------


## حسان القضاة

مرحبا بك معن في منتديات الحصن الأردنية ...توقفت عند مشاركتك الاولى قبل أيام وتوقفت اليوم هنا مع الخيانة ورسالتك الصريحة ...
  أول ما شدني هنا ذلك الغضب الواضح بين السطور ..ترجمته حباً ... وخبانة ...والكثير من التفاصيل التي تمنيت لو لم تكثر من توضيحها وبيانها ...فقد تحولت السطور الى سرد ٍ بفعل كل هذا الايضاح والتفاصيل ..واعتب عليك ذم الحبيب بعبارات مباشرة ما اعتاد الكتاب والشعراء استخدامها ..فالذم والانتقاص يكون بالرمز وليس مباشراً كعبارتك هنا "النذالة قد كتبت على وجنتيك " .. والرمز ايضاً يغنيك عن السرد والايضاح " النقطه الاولى " فالغموض هو من السمات الرئيسية للشعر الحديث كما الرمز والصور الفنية ..

  غير ذلك كان النص متماسكاً يحتوي على العديد من الصور الفنية الجميلة واعتقد كان بامكانك التعمق فيها اكثر لاعطاء القارىء مساحة للتفكير واستنتاج التفاصيل والتعمق في فهم القصيده ..فلا يفسر الماء بالماء ..

   حافظت بصورة كبيرة على الوزن والتفعيلة والموسيقى الداخلية للنص ..لكنك لم تخرج عن المألوف في " فكر القصيده " الا من خلال السرد والايضاح " والذي هو من صفات الخواطر وليس الشعر الحديث " ومن خلال الانتقاص والذم بكلمات مباشرة كانت ثقيلة على القارىء وعلى القصيدة على حد السواء ..

استبشر بكتاباتك خيراً ...فأنت تكتب ولا تتصنع الكتابه ..وحروفك صادقة قريبة من القارىء ...لكنها بحاجة الى بعض التوجيه من خلال الاكثار من المطالعة لاختزان مخزون كبير من الكلمات والمشاعر والتجارب والرموز والصور الفنية التي ستخرج معك بطريقة تلقائية لحظة الوحي ...من قاموسك الخاص ..وعليها بصمتك المميزة ...

اتمنى لك التوفيق ..استمتعت حقاً بسطورك هنا وذكرتني بقصيدتي التي ساضعها آخر هذا الرد ..اتمنى أن اشاهد جديدك ...

حسان القضاة


وهدرتُ دمي

كل الكلام زورٌ
كل الحقائق اكاذيب
وأنا كذبةٌ كبرى
كالنصر
كالخمر
كالنصيب
كعينيكِ يجرحها الدمع
كالله يريدني سعيد
فماذا أكون أنا
إن كنتُ عنك بعيد
وتراكِ متى كذبتِ
ومتى صدقتِ
ومتى صنفتني الغبي البليد
من علم عينيك الكذب
أيكذبُ الربُ على العبيد؟
أقاتلتي جفت الدموع والاقداح
ونزفتكِ
كالعطر
كالمطر
كالصديد
والقلب أقفلوه بالشمع الأحمر
وسموه أرهابيٌ
وسموه شهيد
ولا أريدُ نصراً ولا شهادة
أنتِ كل ما أريد
أقاتلتي خرجت الروحُ مني
أبعد الموتِ الشوقُ يزيد
غاليتي الشتاء في عيني
يشعرني بالضعف
بالبرد
كما الجليد
والقلم أكادُ لا أحمله
أمن صخرٍ هو
أم من حديد
وهذا الكأس أعرفه
وأشربه
كرما لشفاهٍ من نبيذ
كرما لكِ هدرتُ دمي
كشيء دونٍ رخيصٍ بغيض
لأكون عذراً لغيابكِ
فبعضُ الاعذار بكِ
قد لا تليق
***
وهدرتِ دمي يوم التقيتهِ
أفتذكرين ذلك العيد
ضحكتكِ هدمت أسوار عقلي
كحقنةِ أوكسجينٍ في الوريد
أتذكرين أحبك مُزاحاً
نعم قد كانت لغريب
وهواتفُ الليل تقتلني
-هذا لأمي-
حاشاكِ وحاشاها الأكاذيب
الكل يحكم بأمري
وينصح بأن إقتليه
فيعيش من جديد
أهو أقرب إليكِ مني
أهو الحلم والحبيب
أيحبك مثلي أم أنه
زادكِ حباً ومثلي لا يزيد
أأخطاءتُ يوماً
بحق عينيكِ أجيبي
فالكأسُ لا يجيب
والليلُ لا يجيب
والله لا يجيب
أين أنا مولاتي
أأنا في حلمٍ رهيب
أتخونُ الألهه حبيبتي
فماذا تبقى للعبيد
وأخاف عليكِ حبيبتي
من الغد البعيد
وأخافُ من الأمس
يرهقُ أجفانكِ بليلٍ كئيب
وأخافُ على همسٍ
تأتي فلا أُسمعها النشيد
وأخافُ من الأمطار بعدك
ومن ليل به أنا وحيد
فسلامٌ لعينيكِ حبيبتي
علّ السلام يليق
وأحبك وأقفل القوس
وأُشعل بالشعر لأجلكِ حريق
وأركعُ شوقاً وتعباً
على رمل المناره
بحبٍ كجرحي عميق
باحترامٍ وحبٍ واخلاصٍ
صادقٍ كدمعي الرقيق
بدعاءٍ وخوفٍ وأمنياتٍ
ووعدٍ بأن أبقى دوماً
الحب والأمان والرفيق

حسان القضاة

----------


## بياض الثلج

> _
> _   __
> 
> 
>   معن أبوطبنجة      
> 29-11-2009
> 
> عمانْ 
> 
> ...



معن ابو طبنجة ؟؟؟ معقول 
روعة وجودك هنا ادهشتني جدا ... وجميل قلمك رغم أنني لا أذكر تفاصيله وحتما هي الذاكرة تخون كثيرا .
أعرفك كثيرا وتعرفني قليلا .. وأتوقع انه حسان بعرفك بس ناسي مين انت  :Eh S(6):  
((الذاكرة تخوننا كثيرا )) تعددت الأسباب والمشكلة واحدة 

حياك الله و مبارك لنا وجودك هنا  :Encore:

----------


## أحلى الأقدار

> كلمات  روووووعه



تسلمي يا غالية وتشرفت بوجودك

----------


## أحلى الأقدار

> مرحبا بك معن في منتديات الحصن الأردنية ...توقفت عند مشاركتك الاولى قبل أيام وتوقفت اليوم هنا مع الخيانة ورسالتك الصريحة ...
>   أول ما شدني هنا ذلك الغضب الواضح بين السطور ..ترجمته حباً ... وخبانة ...والكثير من التفاصيل التي تمنيت لو لم تكثر من توضيحها وبيانها ...فقد تحولت السطور الى سرد ٍ بفعل كل هذا الايضاح والتفاصيل ..واعتب عليك ذم الحبيب بعبارات مباشرة ما اعتاد الكتاب والشعراء استخدامها ..فالذم والانتقاص يكون بالرمز وليس مباشراً كعبارتك هنا "النذالة قد كتبت على وجنتيك " .. والرمز ايضاً يغنيك عن السرد والايضاح " النقطه الاولى " فالغموض هو من السمات الرئيسية للشعر الحديث كما الرمز والصور الفنية ..
> 
>   غير ذلك كان النص متماسكاً يحتوي على العديد من الصور الفنية الجميلة واعتقد كان بامكانك التعمق فيها اكثر لاعطاء القارىء مساحة للتفكير واستنتاج التفاصيل والتعمق في فهم القصيده ..فلا يفسر الماء بالماء ..
> 
>    حافظت بصورة كبيرة على الوزن والتفعيلة والموسيقى الداخلية للنص ..لكنك لم تخرج عن المألوف في " فكر القصيده " الا من خلال السرد والايضاح " والذي هو من صفات الخواطر وليس الشعر الحديث " ومن خلال الانتقاص والذم بكلمات مباشرة كانت ثقيلة على القارىء وعلى القصيدة على حد السواء ..
> 
> استبشر بكتاباتك خيراً ...فأنت تكتب ولا تتصنع الكتابه ..وحروفك صادقة قريبة من القارىء ...لكنها بحاجة الى بعض التوجيه من خلال الاكثار من المطالعة لاختزان مخزون كبير من الكلمات والمشاعر والتجارب والرموز والصور الفنية التي ستخرج معك بطريقة تلقائية لحظة الوحي ...من قاموسك الخاص ..وعليها بصمتك المميزة ...
> 
> ...



أهلا بك أخي حسان القضاة , وأسعدني وجودك لا بل ورأيك في قصائدي , ربما ما قلته صحيحاً لكن ساعة الغضب تجد الشاعر يريد أن يرسم مشاعره بالكلمات ويترجم ما في اعماقه من أحاسيس ليحولها الى سطور , ربما قد بالغت كثيراً في الوصف والتفاصيل ولكن كنت أود كتابة ما يجول في خاطري ...أما بالنسبة للقافية والتفعيلة وكما تعلم هي موسيقى الشعر ولا لون ولا طعم للشعر بدون التفعيلة والقافية .. اسعدني تواجدك يا عزيزي .. وانتظر المزيد

----------


## أحلى الأقدار

> معن ابو طبنجة ؟؟؟ معقول 
> روعة وجودك هنا ادهشتني جدا ... وجميل قلمك رغم أنني لا أذكر تفاصيله وحتما هي الذاكرة تخون كثيرا .
> أعرفك كثيرا وتعرفني قليلا .. وأتوقع انه حسان بعرفك بس ناسي مين انت  
> ((الذاكرة تخوننا كثيرا )) تعددت الأسباب والمشكلة واحدة 
> 
> حياك الله و مبارك لنا وجودك هنا


نعم أعتقد اني تذكرتك جيداً وانشاءالله ما يخيب ضني انه انتي اللي في بالي وخاصة انك كنت تستعملي دوما هاد السمايلي  :Eh S(6):  - وحسان القضاة ربما يتذكر شخص اسمه كان جورج وسوف في احد المنتديات ذات الخلفية الصفراء ...  :Eh S(6):  ... اسعدني تواجدك وانشاءالله تكوني نفس ما اتوقع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
كلماتك الرائعة تحتاج الى وقفات ووقفات .. كم أتشرف بتواجدك بيننا .. أهلا بك عزيزي ودُمت بإبداعٍ لا ينقطع


 :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

كلماتك رائعه 
وكلمات حسان جميله ايضا


سلمت يمناك معن

----------


## بياض الثلج

> نعم أعتقد اني تذكرتك جيداً وانشاءالله ما يخيب ضني انه انتي اللي في بالي وخاصة انك كنت تستعملي دوما هاد السمايلي  - وحسان القضاة ربما يتذكر شخص اسمه كان جورج وسوف في احد المنتديات ذات الخلفية الصفراء ...  ... اسعدني تواجدك وانشاءالله تكوني نفس ما اتوقع


يالله يا معن كم رؤيتك اسعدتني أقسم أنني أتوق شوقا للأصفر ولمن فيه قديما كان أول ظهور لي هناك فكيف لا اشتاق !!! كيف!!

أهلا بك نورت  :SnipeR (66):

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كلمات رائعة يعطيك العافية ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> سينتهي أمره يوما وحينما ينتهي
> 
> 
> سيشتاق لحظة اليكِ
> 
> 
> اعتذري له وقولي بكل براءة
> 
> ان صديقاتكِ في الغرفة ِ
> ...


مُعبرة جدا

----------


## rand yanal

> _
> _ 
>   سينتهي أمره يوما  وحينما ينتهي
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
>   سيشتاق لحظة اليكِ
> ...




رااااااائعة هذة الخاطرة بصدق .. لامست مشاعري (مع أنني لست من يؤمن أن المرأة تخون) :4022039350:

----------

